# IPA Meeting/Auction April-30, Shreveport, LA



## bigleaf (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Please join us this Saturday April-30 for IPA Meeting/Luncheon at Shreveport, LA – AOS Show.

We will have an auction benefiting IPA Journal color fund. All attendees should feel free to bring some plants. Please let Lynn Fuller, or Tom Harper know if you will bringing some. If you are not able to attend, please contact your regional IPA rep. You may be able to send plants with someone to bring to this auction.

For more information about this weekend’s meeting, visit

http://www.shreveportorchidsociety.com/aos-show.html

and International Phalaenopsis Alliance website
http://www.phal.org


Peter Lin


----------



## etex (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up- sounds like a lot of fun!


----------

